# merckens caramel - filling for chocolate?



## jprobst (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been experimenting lately with homemade chocolates and I was wondering about different fillings. I have a block of Merckens Caramel. Can I melt that down with perhaps some cream or condensed milk and use that for filling? Can I just use a thickened ganache? I see many recipes in this catagory call for the addition of "invert sugar". What purpose does that serve? And finally, what is the shelf life/storage of this kind of candy? I apologize for all the questions, but I've been unable to find the answers anywhere. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hello,

I have never personally used the merkens carmel for fillings. The purpose of invert sugar is to help prevent crystallization in ganaches. It helps the ganache to keep its creamy texture longer. The best storage for that type of candy is in a cool, low humidity room around 60 degrees. I have a recipe for caramel that you could make yourself, if you're interested. I will ask some of my colleagues who are more fimiliar with merkens and get back to you. Hope this helps!

:chef:


----------



## jprobst (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks, Schiznick, for your reply! I would really appreciate any information that you could offer. As I said, I'm really new at this and could use all the help I can get. I'd also love to have your recipe for caramel. I tried it one time and I don't think I let it carmalize long enough. Thanks for your input!


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry it took so long. I get home and realize I forgot the recipe at work three times. Set me know how it works out for you.

1 1/2c sugar

3 oz. water

12 oz. heavy cream

1/2c corn syrup

1 1/2 oz. butter

Make a caramel with the sugar and water. Be sure to cook it to a deep amber. Then add the cream, corn syrup, and butter. Bring mixture back to the boil until it reaches 240 degrees. 

P.S. This also makes an excellent caramel layer for tarts.

Schiz


----------

